# Big Draft 16.3hh -- should I go look?



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

I found this guy awhile ago, but I thought no, because he was *too* big.. 

but, know I think that he isn't to big at all.

With my first horse, I just want to have fun. Thats all. I am not competitive and am not looking to show big, a couple local fun fairs and parades a year, but I dont care about winning, just for fun! 
I would be doing mainly western with my horse, and bareback.
Some fun western games, a bit of english, jumping, and lots of bareback for fun! 


Well.. here he is!
Castanet Classifieds - Shire Draft Cross

I emailed the owners, they said that they dont have tack that fits him, so they ride him bareback all the time.
He eats about 8 leaves of hay a day.

The previous owners rode him double bareback up in the mountains. He is a very kind horse, extremely gentle!

What do you think!?


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

bump -o-


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I honestly think he is worth a look. Anymore, draft tack is fairly easy to come by and is not that much more expensive than regular tack. Though it does sound like he eats a lot (he could probably use a diet, he looks pretty fat in those pix ). I absolutely adore his face, it is very quiet with a nice soft eye. That speaks loads about his personality.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

> I honestly think he is worth a look. Anymore, draft tack is fairly easy to come by and is not that much more expensive than regular tack. Though it does sound like he eats a lot (he could probably use a diet, he looks pretty fat in those pix :grin. I absolutely adore his face, it is very quiet with a nice soft eye. That speaks loads about his personality.


Thanks  Is draft horse tack in a bigger width saddles, or bigger girths?
Cause in english, they have these tiny little saddles on those enormous bodies! 
I agree. I was just thinking that he looks overweight, thought it was just me though, guess not! 
I'm really glad you like him!  I think Ima gonna check him out! 
I hear drafts are supposed to be really gentle giants 
This is the scary part.. I have *never* touched a draft horse in my entire life! And I love them to death!

If I try him out, I just ride him bareback?
Also, she said he has choppy gaits, and that most draft horses are like that.. is that true?
Thanks again!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

No problem. Though I am not terribly experienced with riding drafts from the knowledge I have gained from riding a whopping 1 and a half drafts (John and a Belgian mule) LOL. With him, I think that you would need draft sized everything, saddle, girth, bit, bridle, everything. As for the saddle, it is not so much the actual saddle that you sit on that is wider, rather the bars and the tree (in a western saddle) are made both farther apart and flatter to accommodate the drafts flatter, wider back. If he has been ridden bareback before and you are comfortable trying it, then go ahead. Just make sure that it is in an enclosed area like a roundpen or arena. For the most part, all the drafts I have been around (driving teams) after they are broke, then you can really do anything with them and they don't care. My Dad put it perfectly. He said "God really knew what he was doing making those big old horses so docile. If one of them ever took a notion, they could really hurt you, really bad, really quick."

As for the choppy gaits, I am going from my own experience and what I have heard on here and have decided that it all depends on the horse and his conformation. Regardless of size, straight short shoulders and croups will make for a rough riding horse and nice slopes with nice length will generally make them smoother. John's walk and lope are an absolute dream to ride but his trot is a nightmare. Bessie looks like she will be a very nice travelling saddle horse (but I won't know until I actually get on her. That is a long way off yet).


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

> No problem. Though I am not terribly experienced with riding drafts from the knowledge I have gained from riding a whopping 1 and a half drafts (John and a Belgian mule) LOL. With him, I think that you would need draft sized everything, saddle, girth, bit, bridle, everything. As for the saddle, it is not so much the actual saddle that you sit on that is wider, rather the bars and the tree (in a western saddle) are made both farther apart and flatter to accommodate the drafts flatter, wider back.


thanks  do you think the people working at tack store would know which size would fit?
Is there just one draft size.. draft? Or, is there a way to measure which size I would need. I have no experience whatsoever with measuring tack 

Do drafts take diff size bell boots, polo wraps?



> If he has been ridden bareback before and you are comfortable trying it, then go ahead. Just make sure that it is in an enclosed area like a roundpen or arena.


Yes, thats all he's ever been ridden with this owner, as they dont have a saddle that fits him ;P I have only ridden bareback about 5 times my entire life, hehe, but I am getting better 
He is gonna be easy to stay on as he is super wide! I would def. prefer an arena, but what if they dont have one?



> For the most part, all the drafts I have been around (driving teams) after they are broke, then you can really do anything with them and they don't care. My Dad put it perfectly. He said "God really knew what he was doing making those big old horses so docile. If one of them ever took a notion, they could really hurt you, really bad, really quick."


Drafts sound awesome! And you can just do your homework on them, use their bum as a table. lol 
That is so true what your dad said. It's amazing that such a huge animal, are soo gentle and listens, when they can do whatever they want as they are soo huge! If they did whatever they wanted, it would be alot harder to control then an arab or qh. haha



> As for the choppy gaits, I am going from my own experience and what I have heard on here and have decided that it all depends on the horse and his conformation. Regardless of size, straight short shoulders and croups will make for a rough riding horse and nice slopes with nice length will generally make them smoother. John's walk and lope are an absolute dream to ride but his trot is a nightmare.


Do you think this guy has good confo. or some bad confo? doesnt matter to me too much, but no major faults?

hehe, thats like a little arab I used to ride, his walk, canter were soo smooth, his trot was a crazy nightmare! He bucked me off a few times as well, so he def. wasnt a nice boy 


thanks again!!


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

here is a piccy of him, grown out hair, and lost some weight 
sorry, saved it really bad quality, its all blurry and nuts


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

He's gorgeous!!! He does look superwide. You can find tack specifically made for drafts, but some oversize/wide size equipment can work as well. I've heard of many people using treeless saddles on drafts, but I never have and have also heard stories about treeless saddles leaving saddle sores. Bridles, halters, etc also need to be draft sized, although I did find an oversize Ovation dressage bridle that fit my boy when most oversize bridles and halters do not fit. Check out this place... Draft Horse Saddle - drafthorsesaddle.com and http://www.drafthorseclassified.com/index.htm. Also search ebay for draft size equipment. He looks like he's going to need a big, big girth/cinch which will probably need to be ordered online. I had a hard time with my boy who isn't nearly as wide but still takes a 34" dressage girth or western cinch (and he's underweight!) Bits get tricky too, most stores only stock up to 5 1/2" bits. My perch is in a 6". Happy Mouth makes bits up to around 7". Again, ebay is a great place to start looking for most of this stuff. 

I've found that most drafts are a bit tough on certain things (although most drafts in my area come from the amish, so their training and experiences are different from the average pleasure or show horse). Lead him around and see how easy he is to walk. How well can he pick up and hold up his feet? As someone mentioned previously, the drafts I've been exposed to are a dream to ride. Very broke, very quiet and very smooth. Once you go draft, you'll never go back!!!


----------



## BrokenWings (Jun 15, 2009)

horseluver50 said:


> I found this guy awhile ago, but I thought no, because he was *too* big..
> hehehe, that's a draft for you. I have a lovely Clyde/tb mare I bought over a year ago now, and I can honestly say my next horse will be a draft as well....They are sweet, laid back, easy to work with, and most make excellent hubby/beginner horses. You just have to remember that yes, they are big, and VERY strong! He looks a little overweight but generally healthy, has a nice shiny coat and bright eyes. I would try him before making any decisions, both under saddle and bareback (enclosed area!) See if you can get him on a lease or a trial period before making a commitment. Nothing worse than bringing home a horse and finding he's not for you (trust me, it sucks!)
> If you need tack, use ebay. Draft tack can be so very expensive and also very hard to find. I bought a lovely draft saddle on Ebay, along with a great leather bridle and over sized girth. This site Draft Tack also has fairly reasonable prices anda great selection. Even some fancier stuff for showing!
> All I can say is don't rush and enjoy the process. Update us if/when you know what you are going to do! Good luck!


----------



## waterbuggies (Jun 9, 2009)

My experience with tack is draft tack isn't always draft tack. My local feed store had halters that were "draft size" they were to small for my smaller Belgian (16.3 hds) and I've gotten some good buys on ebay also. To be fair I have found some stuff that did fit also, my suggestion on ebay is to email for the measurement of anything your interested in.
I purchased a aussie saddle for my smaller guy off of ebay, it fit well had to retire him right after I got the saddle. (I have it for sale if interested)
The first thing I would do before getting him is make sure there is a farrier that will do a draft (some refuse)and the price sometimes it gets expensive. 
My bigger guy (18.2 hd) has more whoa than go, most drafts I've been around are more on the lazy size. They will do what you ask but sometimes you have to ask a little more than a light horse.
I'm not sure what they feed him, but if its sweet feed ween him off of it. 
I say go look at him, and don't be surprised if you bring him home before you know what you have done.
I wouldn't trade my big guys for a herd of light horses.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

horseluver50 said:


> thanks  do you think the people working at tack store would know which size would fit?
> Is there just one draft size.. draft? Or, is there a way to measure which size I would need. I have no experience whatsoever with measuring tack


 At my tack store, they just have a standard sized saddle with "draft tree" but I have been looking around the internet and there are some places that offer different sizes of draft saddles. How to measure, I have no idea. Most other tack labelled draft should fit him fine though you should probably measure for a bit.



> Do drafts take diff size bell boots, polo wraps?


 
I would venture a guess here and say that polo wraps are designed to fit any horse..........right? As for bell boots, yeah. You may have a really hard time finding draft sized boots as I have never seen any for sale anywhere.




> Yes, thats all he's ever been ridden with this owner, as they dont have a saddle that fits him ;P I have only ridden bareback about 5 times my entire life, hehe, but I am getting better
> He is gonna be easy to stay on as he is super wide! I would def. prefer an arena, but what if they dont have one?


Really just any flat enclosed area where he is by himself should work fine. If they have a paddock or pasture with a flat area in it, that would work as well as an arena so long as you are comfortable doing it. 



> Do you think this guy has good confo. or some bad confo? doesnt matter to me too much, but no major faults?


Drafts have different ideal conformation than standard sized horses but yeah, he has got nice solid conformation for a draft (at least it looks that way). Many of them have straighter shoulders and short pasterns (which makes for the rougher ride) and also, an ideal draft should be slightly cow-hocked as it is better for pulling heavy loads. Most of them are shorter coupled than your regular riding horse (short backed). I like his confo but I see where the choppy gaits come from. His shoulder is pretty steep and his pasterns are short. Pretty standard.

Good luck and I hope everything works out well.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

He looks to have pretty good draft confo, as smrobs said, but you may find that you dislike riding him due to the aforementioned reasons - steep shoulder and short pasterns make for choppy gait usually.

Drafts are really built to pull, that is what they were bred for. They obviously can be ridden, many people do it and love riding their drafts. A friend of mine has a Suffolk Punch and when I ride her, I just can't seem to find the right rhythm. 

I say definitely go check him out. Don't just ride him - handle him on the ground, lunge him, led him, etc. Make sure you're comfortable with him.

Is he registered? I don't know, in this market $1100 for an unpapered horse is a lot. Just think about it. Get a vet check done if you decide you like him.

Also think about your budget. Drafts eat more, farrier work is more (and many won't do drafts), and require special tack - which gets expensive.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks guys  For all the info. and the links! I will go to them right now 
I am only 13, and my mom doesnt like to order stuff via internet.

I will check in with our old farrier, to see what he charges, and I will have to ask the people I will be boarding with if thats okay if theres a draft 

About how many lbs does a draft eat a day?

I am hoping to go try him out this weekend or next week sometime, but first I need to ask the owners.
Drafts sound awesome!! I am soo excited to go see him! 

 thanks again!


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

leahkathleen -- actually, up here $1100 for ANY horse is amazing! A unbroke unregistered horse wouldnt even sell for that low. If he is broke.. and a draft, he would sell for at least $2500 normally.
Up here, prices are still very high.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Ah - lucky. Our horse market is non-sense. Perfectly usable, ridable, registered animals going for $500, $300, free... people can't afford to feed them anymore.

In any case, always be wary of anything that seems "too good to be true" - find out why they're selling him so low, and accept only a truthful answer. ;]


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

_Herewith a bucket load of generalities about heavy horses._

A draught horse is just a big horse usually from one of several historic breeds ie clydesdale, shire, belgian etc.
16h3 is not especially big and once you are up there you won't notice the difference, except your legs will be farther apart. Shire horses cross well with other breed including Tbs.

They were bred to pull - either a cart or a plough. Some of them have a higher croup than a wither. Don't expect lightness or agility but they can be quite fast in a straight line. And surprisingly when they appear to be going slow they can be going quite fast. When they are going fast, then remember you have to stop so leave plenty of room - no sliding stops with these guys.

Saddle - best to get a fitter to fit one properly - width is expectially important. Western saddles will fit practically anything if you put a saddle blanket underneath but get the biggest that you can. An English saddle should be fitted correctly first, then bought.

You'll need a big sized bridle and a big sized bit - 5.5 inch or more - but measure the mouth. The bit is your key communication aid, make sure it fits properly. 

What you have to realize with a big horse is that they are incredibly strong. So you don't ever fight them - always reason - get them to want to do, what you want them to do, in cooperation with you. *Reread that several times.* It is a must. The horse will know you are weaker than him - just make sure he nevers wants to prove the point. If he weighs, as well he might, over 650 kilos then you have to be able to ask him, so that he understands what you want him to do.

You should never buy a heavy breed unless they have a calm temperament - which, unless they have been mishandled in the past - they mostly do. They are described as "cold blooded" in other words they are by nature calm. But a heavy horse which wasn't calm could be a nightmare. This temperament issue is what you should judge the horse for. Remember to watch him carefully in the spring when the mares are in season.

But from the very beginning your attitude is important. Calm, quiet, self confidence and a firm voice and hand. A little crop might help, not to beat the horse with but to reinforce the aid/cue. A little tap is all that is necessary - no more.

The biggest risk to you is a broken foot - wear sturdy boots at all times. Every one of those big feet weighs over 400 lbs. You'll also need a training halter that works on the poll as well as the nose.

Your first few weeks are the most important. Establish a routine and stick to it. The horse has an inbuilt clock and will expect you to be there at the same time every day. The horse will eat you out of house and home. But all it really needs is good quality grass or hay and a few supplements.

If this is your first horse, then you have elected to take on a challenge but if the horse has the right temperament, then it is a question of your learning how to handle him. 

In Britain there are lots of shire crosses being ridden under saddle every day. I nearly bought one myself.
Just make sure you get a good one.

Barry G


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

this is what the owners said back to me:
Major is very well schooled... he long lines, lunges is extremely quiet and easy to ride. I do not have a bridle that fits him, or any tack for that matter... His feet are hard as nails, so he has not required shoes, but I don't use him all that much. Unless your legs are 6 feet long, you wouldn't be able to really give proper leg aids. He moves off pressure from long lines...he is honestly more of a harness horse than a saddle horse and I don't know that you would be a good fit with him.
Why so interested in a Draft? They are adorable and quiet yes... but very slow, and not much athleticism. You sound like you have had some formal riding... I am guessing lessons... Why not go for a breed where you are not limited? You are young yet and don't know where you will end up with horses, I would choose a nice Arab or Morab if I were you! That is what I grew up on, and now I am a coach, trainer and endurance rider... yet I can still enter a western pleasure, or a show jumping arena... all on the same horse! Not many breeds offer that, I just think that you would get bored with Major and he would just become a pet... Which would be a waste of your money and his potential. Do you live on a farm? Are there other horses? Where bouts do you live?
I am not trying to change your mind about a Draft, just want you to think about your future with horses... then decide if a Draft would be the best breed.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

horseluver50 said:


> Thanks guys  For all the info. and the links! I will go to them right now
> I am only 13, and my mom doesnt like to order stuff via internet.
> 
> I will check in with our old farrier, to see what he charges, and I will have to ask the people I will be boarding with if thats okay if theres a draft
> ...


Drafts cost a lot more then regular sized horses. So just keep that in mind


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

This is what I sent back:

The reason I am so interested in drafts, is because I have heard they are very gentle natured, and quiet. Also, I am about 5'8 feet tall, and still growing. I like bigger horses with big bodies. There was a draft cross at our stables, he was wonderful! He was used for beginner lessons, he was awesome. I have also heard of pure drafts show jumping, cross country, english pleasure etc.
Yes, I have been taking lessons for about 4 yrs.. but, once I get my own horse I won't really be taking lessons anymore. I just want a fun horse to pleasure ride on... mostly trails, and bareback. Does he have a tough time cantering at all? How often is he being ridden? 
What size girth would he need?
No, I do not live on a farm. I would board my horse down the road, where there is about a 5-10 acre field, 6 stall barn, and arena. The owners do not have horses, but the previous owners did, they say that my friend and I would be able to keep our horses there. Also, another girl is keeping her horse there. So a total of 3-4 horses there, including my horse. So plenty of company! ;D

What breed is he crossed with? Does he have long or short legs? I have thought it over lots, and I believe a draft, cross, or big bodied qh/paint, would be the best choice for me. Does Major enjoy being ridden? 


Jillyann -- of course! lol. About how much more do they charge for farrier service? any guesses?


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

The pictures weren't great for conformation critique, but from what I can see, I think he's pretty good-looking. He does appear to be overweight, however. And that's especially worrying in drafts because they're more at risk for a life-threatening founder episode, and even more so if they're on grass pasture. I think he's worth a look, and if you get him, I'd put him on a hay-only diet until you get his weight under control. But definitely worth a look.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

this is what i said back:

The reason I am so interested in drafts, is because I have heard they are very gentle natured, and quiet. Also, I am about 5'8 feet tall, and still growing. I like bigger horses with big bodies. There was a draft cross at our stables, he was wonderful! He was used for beginner lessons, he was awesome. I have also heard of pure drafts show jumping, cross country, english pleasure etc.
Yes, I have been taking lessons for about 4 yrs.. but, once I get my own horse I won't really be taking lessons anymore. I just want a fun horse to pleasure ride on... mostly trails, and bareback. Does he have a tough time cantering at all? How often is he being ridden? 
What size girth would he need?
No, I do not live on a farm. I would board my horse down the road, where there is about a 5-10 acre field, 6 stall barn, and arena. The owners do not have horses, but the previous owners did, they say that my friend and I would be able to keep our horses there. Also, another girl is keeping her horse there. So a total of 3-4 horses there, including my horse. So plenty of company! ;D
We live in Oyama (between kelowna and vernon).

What breed is he crossed with? Does he have long or short legs? I have thought it over lots, and I believe a draft, cross, or big bodied qh/paint, would be the best choice for me. Does Major enjoy being ridden? 


jillyann -- of course! about how much does a farrier cost for a normal horse? draft horse?


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

woops.. lol it didnt come through last time i checked  double post


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

horseluver50 said:


> Jillyann -- of course! lol. About how much more do they charge for farrier service? any guesses?



*IF* you can find a farrier to do his feet (most will say No right off the bat) its anywhere from 20ish-40$ or more every 5-8 weeks. That is just the fee for trimming. If he needs anything else done, it could be significantly more. For my mare, it is 25$ every 6 weeks for a trim. And they eat almost double the amount an average horse would. My 14.3HH mare eats 6.5cups of grain a day, and about 6 flakes of hay a day, and there is also a full draft at my barn, he is 16.3-17.1ishHH and he eats about 12cups or more of grain and oats a day, and gets about half a bale of hay a day. Just to compare.

The amounts of grain and hay all the horses get increases as it gets farther into winter. So, Tucker (the draft at my barn) will be getting about 20ish cups of grain about almost a full bale of hay a day, by January.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

^note though that size does NOT indicate how much they will eat. While my 15.1 lightly built horse ate 3 scoops and six flakes a day(a TON of food) the 17.2hh, massively built warmblood across the aisle(much bigger then this draft) ate a small handful of grain plus two flakes of hay. And he was FAT!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

I think it depends on how much you work them as well too..


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I say go for it! Let us know how the try out goes  

And I have to say it will depend on the horse too, how much he will require to keep him at a healthy weight; my Appy was eating little over a half of a bale a day, and maintaining a decent weight. My new mare, who is a good hand taller, and built bigger by far, will maybe eat a half bale per day...most of the time, her last feeding at night, will still have scattered remains in the morning.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

thanks guys 
this draft looks like he weighs at least 2000lbs.... lol
He prob eats quite a bit.. I have heard of a small built appendix eating half a bale a day.

So about 1/2 a bale a day would prb work?

Sounds good, although, do you agree with what the owners said? It seems kind of odd that they are indicating drafts cant ride well..


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey! You and me, we're very similar.

I just got my very first horse in June, and I have the exact same view .. that my horse is for fun, a companion that's willing to do anything. I stumbled upon a Percheron and my local rescue... and fell in love.

All 3 of my local tack stores carry 6" bits, which are usually sufficient for drafts, so that's not an issue. I bought a cheap nylon draft bridle which was actually too BIG for my girl and we had to punch 2 holes to make it small enough on the poll-to-bit strap.
And hey, I see that you're in BC like me!  You're lucky because, if you decide to get this fella, I have all the links to draft tack you'll ever need. I've done hours of research to find stores that are in Canada, and I've compiled a pretty solid list.

About the farrier thing, I've actually talked to several and they're all willing to do draft trims for $30 (the standard trimming price in my town).This was a pretty pleasant surprise. The problem is when it comes to shoeing, which many farriers won't do.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

> Hey! You and me, we're very similar.
> 
> I just got my very first horse in June, and I have the exact same view .. that my horse is for fun, a companion that's willing to do anything. I stumbled upon a Percheron and my local rescue... and fell in love.
> 
> ...


that sounds awesome!! Whereabouts in bc do you live? I live in the kelowna area..
Wow! that would be soosoo kind of you!  Oh wow, thats pretty amazing that you found farriers who would trim it for regular price 
If you live close to me, that would be awesome, cause you would know where good places to buy stuff is! 

Thanks again


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

anyone else?


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Listen to the owners... she knows him best. If she says she doesn't think he'll be the best match, then I'd heed her word on that one. She seems honest - those are the best sellers. Go see him anyway, and talk to her about what you'd like to do with him. She'll let you know if Major is right for you.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

> Listen to the owners... she knows him best. If she says she doesn't think he'll be the best match, then I'd heed her word on that one. She seems honest - those are the best sellers. Go see him anyway, and talk to her about what you'd like to do with him. She'll let you know if Major is right for you.


I totally agree..
but, what i dont get is how she was indicating that drafts cant be ridden much. And that they arent good riding horses. And to get an arabian for my first horse!? Hot blood opposite of draft  no thanks!


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm up north, in Prince George. But Kelowna is a pretty big horse town, so you shouldn't have any problem finding a 6" bit. Orrr...
Fine Equestrian Products at SkylineEquine.com - Quality English Tack Supplier & Manufacturer has 6" bits and draft-sized bridles! They're not top quality, only $40 for a standard snaffle bridle or $50 for a bridle with a flash. They also have free shipping on orders over $100 AND they're in BC! It's like a win-win situation haha.
As far as the draft saddles go, I'm getting mine from Duett Saddles: The Partnership of Horse & Rider , which is actually situated down in eastern US. I have no idea about saddle sizing either, but you can send a withers tracing to her, and they'll pick out a size for you. What I love is that she'll send up to 4 trial saddles too. Shipping is pricey, though. It costed me about $80 to ship ONE trial saddle up, and the same going back down because the seat was too big for me. The saddle itself fitted my girl perfectly, so I'm confident that she knows what she's doing.

Other than that, best of luck! Hopefully he works out for you, drafts are the most wonderfullest creatures ever.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

horseluver50 said:


> I totally agree..
> but, what i dont get is how she was indicating that drafts cant be ridden much. And that they arent good riding horses. And to get an arabian for my first horse!? Hot blood opposite of draft  no thanks!



Well, drafts are 'slower' horses, and I think when you told her your looking for a horse to just have fun on, she could be thinking you want a horse to gallop through the fields on, and race with your friends, and jump logs, and run barrels, ect. And drafts are not that kind of horse. I would go see him, and talk to her a little more about it. And ask her why she thinks he wouldnt be a good match for you. But just remember that she DOES know him best, so what she says (and she sounds pretty darn honest) probably is very much true.

If you REALLY want a draft, why not find a draft cross something?:lol:That way you can kinda have the best of both worlds.


----------



## waterbuggies (Jun 9, 2009)

She might be saying you might not be a good match because its your 1st horse and a draft is a lot of horse, their pretty docile but can have their moments and a draft is intemidating when hes relax much less when he's having a moment. 
My Belgain is the sweetest thing in the world but when he's having a moment or he sees a horse eater he can be a handful for me and I'm comfortable with him.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

I have decided not to look at him, as this is what the owners said:

Yes, you are right that some Draft breeds are more athletic than others, unfortunately not Major! He has short legs and a bit of a choppy canter. He is built for pulling... not so much for riding. Major had been neglected for years, here in Rock Creek. I moved in next door to him and his pasture mates a year ago. I got my horses here, winter came and all of a sudden Major, a mule and a nice little mare moved in too! They were skinney, shy and were pretty much looking horrible. I hunted down the owner, ripped a strip off of her and bought all 3 of them!
After a whole lot of feed, dewormer, grooming and training I got them back. I currently use the mare for beginner lessons, the mule for gaurding the farmyard and Major just pretty much eats... a lot! I spoke to all the locals and got the story on him. He was bought from a Native horse sale in Osooyos when he was 6, he was the breeding stallion, had been cruelly castarated, broke to ride and sold. He came out here and was used for light logging and a trail horse for a pair of twin girls. The girls left home 5 years ago, the Dad went to jail 3 years ago and sadly the horses got turned out onto an open range and forgotten about.
I have ridden Major in a halter bareback maybe a dozen times, he definately needs some work and tends to be a bit stubborn. He does preffer girls to anyone, is scared of large men  From his story I would say he was mistreated by men, his whole life. He can be difficult to catch... unless you have treats! He is an absoulute gentle giant, just a bit leary and needs more time with someone. Major's biggest downfall is, he is very proud and CANNOT be pastured with other geldings. This is common with some geldings, but he is to big to take any chances with...
So this is the whole story... You seem to have a good idea of your horsey desires, so if you are willing to take on a 2000 pnd project, let me know... Sounds like you could give Major a nice life... which he deserves! I am also very flexible on his price, I am moving at the end of this month and would like to sell him first.


He doesn't quite sound like my ideal horse... 
I found a horse that I am seriously considering, a 2 yr old purebred shire gelding. I am posting a diff thread for him.

thanks everyone!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't want to sound rude but why are you looking at a horse who is even greener than Major?


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

actually, the reason i gave up major is cause he's too big. build wise, and short legs, and his gaits are really choppy..

he was abused, which could make problems

The 2 yr old shire, has no problems, a clean slate


----------

